# Bianchi and Ducati meet



## OrangeCat (Apr 7, 2005)

Head of Bianchi and Ducati meet... good article. 

Accordo Bianchi - Ducati
Two of the coolest Italian companies have come together: Bianchi and Ducati. Yesterday at Bianchi headquarters in Treviglio the announcement was made that by the fall of 2006 there would be a special line of bicycles produced solely for Ducati. Bianchi will debut the new range of bikes, and kits, at the 2006 trade shows. .. more here... 
https://www.bicirace.com/news/special/20060215BianchiDucati.html


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

That sounds interesting.I can't wait to see how they turn out.

Man,those frames in the back ground look pretty.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Sweet!*

Just when I stop lust after dream bikes, someone goes and sucks me back in.


http://www.bianchi.com/en/productsDucati/Road_Y7BD1.aspx


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Kind of like the partnership between Colnago and Ferrari. Personally, I don't like the Colnago/Ferrari bikes and I don't like the Bianchi/Ducati bikes. If you want an Italian bicycle, buy a Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello, Willier, or Bianchi, if you want an Italian car, buy a Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati, or Alfa Romeo, and if you want an Italian motorcycle, but a Ducati. Obviously, the Colnago, Ferrari, and Ducati are at the top of those lines, followed closely by the rest, in my opinion.

Who would want to buy a Bianchi motorcycle? Not me.


----------



## nickillus (May 3, 2006)

"Kind of like the partnership between Colnago and Ferrari. Personally, I don't like the Colnago/Ferrari bikes and I don't like the Bianchi/Ducati bikes. If you want an Italian bicycle, buy a Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello, Willier, or Bianchi, if you want an Italian car, buy a Ferrari, Lamborghini, Maserati, or Alfa Romeo, and if you want an Italian motorcycle, but a Ducati. Obviously, the Colnago, Ferrari, and Ducati are at the top of those lines, followed closely by the rest, in my opinion"

I agree. Too much of a novelty. Go for the Bianchi or go for the Ducati. I love both marques-just not on the same plate.


----------



## Moto'n'PushBiker (Dec 14, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Who would want to buy a Bianchi motorcycle? Not me.


The funny thing is that Bianchi built their own motorcycles for 50+ years. E.g.
http://www.realclassic.co.uk/bianchi05070600.html

As far as paying extra for having a Ducati sticker on a bicycle - I don't think so. And I am a motorcycle enthusiast.


----------

